# How to make XBox 360 remote controller?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you mean a costume for him to wear?


----------



## stay-at-home mom (Sep 24, 2009)

*Yes, an XBox 360 controller to wear*

A supersized XBox 360 controller.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If it was me, I'd try using either foam (like the couch cushion stuff) and sewing a cover out of fabric with the details in different colored fabric panels. 

You could try making it out of paper maché - but the frame for the maché is a booger... maybe chickenwire, but you'd have to do fittings with him and make sure that the openings for his arms/legs/head are well cushioned and padded so as not to scratch him up. 

I'm sure someone else will have a better solution....


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Xbox Costume

this?


Bit of a tricky one,,,

Ruggerz


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

wow that is a hard on to do just because of the shape!!! the one above is the old xbox not the 360.... lol i am a gamer i am thinking of something for you. what did u make the wii out of last year? all you need to do is use that same concept, make a hole for the head and paint the green and silver x has if the head was the power up/ menu botton. amd the arms as the 2 joysticks


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

you can also find some of those battery powered led lights and place them around the head as to give a glow to the botton, that will look so good.


----------



## stay-at-home mom (Sep 24, 2009)

*The controller, not the box*

Hey, thanks for your replies. I am looking to make the controller - the part that the gamer holds in hands, not the system box. It looks like I'll either have to carve foam. Better start now. . . any more ideas, I will check back. Again, thanks.


----------



## alibfriedman (Oct 23, 2009)

I am actually making an xbox controller too. So far I bought the foam stuff that goes on a house before siding from loews. It was inexpensive. I am now working on how to make it look like the controller. Let me know what you come up with. Thanks.


----------

